# Make the Game 2012 Projekt



## Hydroxid (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wie ihr alle sicher in der letzten PCGH und auf der Homepage bemerkt habt, startet wieder Make the Game 2012.
Für die die nicht wissen was das ist: Make the Game 2012 ist ein Wettbewerb in dem es darum geht ein Spiel einzureichen, egal was für eines, was dann von der Jury bewertet wird. Den Gewinnern winken bis zu 1.000.000 €, davon 250.000€ bar und 750.000 für Werbung etc...

Als ich diesen Artikel hatte ich irgendwie diese verrückte Idee dort mitzumachen. Hat mich sehr interessiert. Da man aber leider kein Spiel alleine machen kann und dass mit enormen Zeitaufwand verbunden ist, frage ich euch mal wen dass auch interessieren würde dort mitzumachen. Egal was ihr könnt, ob Programmieren, Designen/Modelliereren, Webdesignen etc... Alles braucht man für sowas. 

Wär interesser hat kann ja im Thread sich melden oder mir eine PN schreiben!

Ich freue mich auf jede Rückmeldung!

Gruß


----------



## GERMAX (10. Januar 2012)

tjatja,...Geld macht geil.  

An deiner Stelle würde ich da keinerlei bis kaum Rückmeldung erwarten. Selbst wenn du sämtl. Programmiererforen abklapperst wirst du kaum jemanden finden, mit dem man wirklich was anfangen kann, da:

-fehlende Kenntnisse
-fehlendes Talent
-fehlende Ausdauer
-fehlende Teamfähigkeit
-Kommunikationsschwächen
-Autoritätenproblem (Hang zum Schwafeln. u Schwadronieren; Diskutieren; Besserwisserei; "ich werde jetzt gleich pöse, wenn mein (Schrott-)Feature da nicht reinkommt!"; u. uU so Einstellung wie: Muß dabei nix rauskommen, Hauptsache dabeigewesen!)
-fehlende Konzepte (wie hier!)
-realitätsferne Vostellungen

Habe, glaube ich, die wichtigsten Punkte genannt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hab an sowas auch gedacht, aber ich hab:



GERMAX schrieb:


> -fehlende Kenntnisse
> -fehlendes Talent
> -fehlende Ausdauer
> -fehlende Konzepte (wie hier!)
> -realitätsferne Vostellungen


 
Danke an GERMAX für die Liste!


----------



## fadade (10. Januar 2012)

wann wäre denn "Abgabetermin"?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Bis zum 16.4. registrieren, bis zum 30.6. fertig stellen.


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Januar 2012)

GERMAX schrieb:


> tjatja,...Geld macht geil.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich da keinerlei bis kaum Rückmeldung erwarten. Selbst wenn du sämtl. Programmiererforen abklapperst wirst du kaum jemanden finden, mit dem man wirklich was anfangen kann, da:
> 
> ...



Hat überhaupt nix mit Geld Geilheit zu tun, programmiere hobbymäßig selber, vorallem Webcoding und so ein Projekt interessiert mich einfach!
Ich suche hier niemanden den ich rumkommandieren kann und der für mich ein Spiel entwickelt. 
Ich suche Leute und Partner mit denen man ein Spiel entwickeln kann, die SPaß daran haben und Teamfähig sind. 
Ich habe hier auch noch kein Konzept entwickelt, ich habe hier nur vorgestellt was das ist und das mich dass interessiert!
Ich suche hier auch keine Bewerber, es gum um bloßes Interesse und Leute die sich vielleicht mit mir und anderen zusammen tuen würden.

Wenn ich deinen Text falsch verstanden habe, dann entschuldige ich michim Vorraus!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, wenn das Konzept da (und gut) ist und das "Team" ausdauernd genug ist kann man das hinbekommen.

Verdammt...
Du hast mich wieder dazu gebracht Ideen aufzuschreiben...


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich genauso, sollten sich mal einige melden und dann muss man alles gut planen etc...-


----------



## KingofKingzZ (10. Januar 2012)

Hey Ho  

Prinzipiell ist das ja schon ne Interessante Sache, allerdings müssen sich da erst mal einige gute Leute finden, die auch lange genug motiviert sind 
Falls eure Gruppe zusammen kommt könnte ich euch schon ein wenig helfen, wenn ihr wollt. Allerdings will ich mich jetzt erstmal meinem anderen Projekt widmen 

Lg


----------



## fadade (10. Januar 2012)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> ...


 
wobei hast du nicht schon ein "halbwegs-Game" ? Oder auch zwei 
Sonst könnten sich einige an die Game-Logik setzen und deine Engine wird parallel erweitert ... ob das "schädlich" sein kann weiß ich allerdings nicht*  

*An sich wär ich mit den Prüfungen am 28.3. auch fertig ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich erstmal an ein gut ausgearbeitetes Konzept setzen.
Ich würde da auch mithelfen, soweit ich kann.
Die Programmierung sollte zwar nicht zu kurz kommen, ist aber erst Nebensache.
Der letzte Geiwnner ist immer noch in der Beta.


----------



## AMD (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das nur schnell überflogen aber: Geht das hier nur um Browser-Games? Finde ich persönlich nicht gut..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Jupp, der Wettbewerb geht über Browser/Social Games.


----------



## AMD (10. Januar 2012)

Okay, dann interessierts mich echt garnicht ^^
Coding Projekte mit Javascript, php etc. fang ich bestimmt nicht an


----------



## Hydroxid (14. Januar 2012)

Noch Leute die Interesse haben?


----------

